# New Kiln



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a friend who has a friend that was living in a mobile home. He moved the home to build a house. He had a insulated refrigerated truck box for a shed. It measures 8'X22'. His wife told him he had to get rid of it before they moved in. My friend knew I was looking for a kiln. The guy told him that if I could come and get it today, I could have it for free. I called a tow service and they sent out a roll back. It took a total of 2 hours and $150 to get it moved 20 miles to my place. I am going to level it up on sunday. 
My question is until I get a dehumidification unit, can I use 2 house dehumidifiers? i know they might not dry as quick as a big unit, but will it work?
I will also be putting 4-24" fans in it. I'm not sure what type of heat to use. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*one word*

Awesomeness!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> My question is until I get a dehumidification unit, can I use 2 house dehumidifiers? i know they might not dry as quick as a big unit, but will it work?
> I will also be putting 4-24" fans in it. I'm not sure what type of heat to use. Any help will be appreciated.


Firstly, nice score, I'm jealous :yes:.

A couple big ones, or a few smaller ones. Heck yes it will work, several of us here are doing just that. You have so little invested right now with the stuff you need to finish you are in good shape. Yep you want plenty of fans. You won't need additional heat in that box ,unless you need to kill powder post beetles or set pitch in softwoods like pine/fir. Hardwood drying does not require much heat using d/h.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have a friend who has a friend that was living in a mobile home. He moved the home to build a house. He had a insulated refrigerated truck box for a shed. It measures 8'X22'. His wife told him he had to get rid of it before they moved in. My friend knew I was looking for a kiln. The guy told him that if I could come and get it today, I could have it for free. I called a tow service and they sent out a roll back. It took a total of 2 hours and $150 to get it moved 20 miles to my place. I am going to level it up on sunday.
> My question is until I get a dehumidification unit, can I use 2 house dehumidifiers? i know they might not dry as quick as a big unit, but will it work?
> I will also be putting 4-24" fans in it. I'm not sure what type of heat to use. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks


i made a kiln yrs ago size i guess 8x8x10 for a one time use on walnut What i used was lot's of fans and a airconditioner I set it inside and vented the cold air out So all the heat from the compreser and the fan on the unit blowed the air around also I belive it go up to 115 degrees took a while But i have a hose from the unit stuck in a 5 gal bucket It sure filled it up lot's of time's at first a couple bucket's a day and than it slowed down to what i don't remember but after awhile it was so slow that not much moister left Of course I didn't have moister meter Cant belive that but true I cut some of it and it work up fine made a few things Didn't get any shrinkage as i remember Some item's are still standing with any props Dehumidifiers will work also Make it so that they are hosed out side and check the water comming out I don't remember how long i left the wood in but i would guess a mounth and the bf some where around 500 Long time ago good luck also i guess the acid is hard on the fan's But they make lot's of fan's cheep Like throw away's


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:lol: Hey Del does your keyboard have a period key... ?


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Daren said:


> :lol: Hey Del does your keyboard have a period key... ?


sure it does I use a Cap in stead of a ..... Sorry you Didn't noitice that I am from illinois also Peoria area I guess If it to hard to read I have read lots of things I didn't like eather Sorry again


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*How about a space?*



del schisler said:


> sure it does I use a Cap in stead of a ..... Sorry you Didn't noitice that I am from illinois also Peoria area I guess If it to hard to read I have read lots of things I didn't like eather Sorry again


OK, we get it you don't use a period. :blink:
How about tapping the space bar a couple of times?
It's real hard to read when it's all crammed together!:yes:
If your point is to provide information or your opinion then make it as easy as possible for us. Thanks, :thumbsup: bill

BTW that's the best idea I have seen for a kiln and it was almost free!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren said:


> :lol: Hey Del does your keyboard have a period key... ?


That's the reason I didn't read his post. My brain is challenged enough without having to try and read something on _auto-puncuate_. :wacko:


----------

